# Anyone have these?



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Anyone have these on their Goat? Or know where to find them for under $100.00? Opinions?
http://www.jhp.com.au/monaro-gto/gto-mud-flaps.php


----------



## sniper.x611 (Jan 30, 2007)

and u would want them because?


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

Those are a little pricey. I have actually considered something like that, since it is hard to keep this car clean. I think I would have to paint them body-color to blend with the rest of the car.


----------



## MonaroGuy06 (Feb 1, 2007)

sniper.x611 said:


> and u would want them because?


thats what i wanna know....


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I have a long daily commute. I like to keep my car clean.... but I did ask for honest opinions! If you think they suck, I wanna know!


----------



## BBlackGoat05 (Feb 14, 2006)

Two for 'suckiness'

I'm not even sure I'd put them on if someone paid me $120. :willy: 

Just my opinion,
BP


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

Yeah, I think they suck. They look a lot like the flaps that were on my little Honda when I bought it.


----------



## Sabraxas (Oct 29, 2006)

My advice is to keep your car off the dirt road. That'll save you the $$$ too. :lol:


----------



## OldDog (Mar 1, 2007)

*mud flaps*

My vote is sucky and tacky..... save the mud flaps for the pickup.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

If those are made by Holden, you can probably save a few bucks by buying them from Sean Beatty at Hunter Holden in Sydney. E-mail him at [email protected]


----------



## robo282 (Jun 21, 2006)

*Wow Great*

After the mud flaps, I going to remove my spoiler, cut a hole in the roof for a moon roof, remove all badges, and put a giant GTO decal across the front windshield. arty:


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

robo282 said:


> After the mud flaps, I going to remove my spoiler, cut a hole in the roof for a moon roof, remove all badges, and put a giant GTO decal across the front windshield. arty:


Thanks, there goes my plan...


----------



## foxtrot7 (Mar 21, 2007)

I think it looks tacky...Do what I do and keep an old dirty shirt in your back seat...Each time when you get out wipe your quarterpannels where that black muddy crap gets on them around your wheels...It wipes right off if its fresh...The real problem for me is I live in Phoenix, az so its impossible to keep the dust or mudy rain off the rest of the car....seems whenever I spend an afternoon hand detailing my car it rains that evening.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I had a set, new in the bag. Came with the fascia. 

Sold 'em because when I mocked up my car with them, it looked pretty stupid.


----------



## darksilva (Mar 27, 2007)

PEARL JAM said:


> Anyone have these on their Goat? Or know where to find them for under $100.00? Opinions?
> http://www.jhp.com.au/monaro-gto/gto-mud-flaps.php


Tried to PM you, however you've exceeded your stored PM quota...


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Put them babies on there, jack up the car, grow a mullet, put a rebel flag on the back window, foot print gas peddle, 8 track player, some badass muddin tires!!!! whooooooooooooo yeaaaa.
arty:


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

darksilva said:


> Tried to PM you, however you've exceeded your stored PM quota...


I cleared em!


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

foxtrot7 said:


> I think it looks tacky...Do what I do and keep an old dirty shirt in your back seat...Each time when you get out wipe your quarterpannels where that black muddy crap gets on them around your wheels...It wipes right off if its fresh...The real problem for me is I live in Phoenix, az so its impossible to keep the dust or mudy rain off the rest of the car....seems whenever I spend an afternoon hand detailing my car it rains that evening.


No kidding. I claybarred, did the Mother's three step wax system and then put an additional coat of wax on the car and it just poured like I've never seen it rain here last week.


----------



## darksilva (Mar 27, 2007)

Honestly, the only two color's that can pull off the splash guards are YJ and PBM. Otherwise it's pretty much a necessity to have them painted to match the car.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Looked at some of the pics on other sites. I'm still making up my mind.:confused :willy:


----------



## sniper.x611 (Jan 30, 2007)

again? \/


sniper.x611 said:


> and u would want them because?


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

If you read ALL of the posts in this thread........he already answered that question.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

if Pearl Jam wants 'em "just 'cuz" doesn't that work??? I say if you like them, want them, need them, just wanna scrathc that itch...get 'em...
Bill


----------

